# ANTRAK Roomette Security



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Traveling from Chicago to Portland, OR on the Empire Builder 9/11. A question We have and can't find the answer. Do you get a key to lock the roomette when you go to meals or the viewliner? We will have a notebook and several other electronic devices $$$ along and would like to know if we can leave them in the roomette.

Thanks in advance
Craig


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

No key, and no way to lock the door unless you are in the room. 


There is a latch type lock you can use when you're inside the room, but it won't work from the outside. So there is no way to lock the room when you are not in it. 

But don't worry too much. On my countless Amtrak travels I have yet to have anything stolen from my bedroom or roomette. To play it safe, I like to "hide" anything of value like computers, my radio scanner, etc... Just put a coat, pillow, or something else over them. Also when leaving the room unoccupied, slide the room door shut and be sure the door window curtain is also closed.


I take it you have never traveled by Amtrak Superliner sleeper before. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask. I've been on so many Amtrak sleeper trips I've lost count. 


If you would like to see what a Superliner sleeping car "Roomette" looks like, take a look at a short video my sister took and posted to YouTube, here is a link:


Southwest Chief Video

The Empire Builder is Amtrak's premier long distance train with special services and amenities only available on that train. One big plus is every sleeping car on that train has recently been fully refurbished. I hope you enjoy your trip, and you enjoy it so much you continue to choose Amtrak. 

I've been traveling on Amtrak my whole life. Started young as my first trip was on the Empire Builder when I was only 7 months old. 

Here I am on that first train trip on the Empire Builder, June 1980 (note this is inside a Bedroom which is larger then a Roomette):


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally I would take a locking hardside briefcase or similar item and use a cable lock to secure it to something in the room while gone...the devices can be replaced, its the data and images that it sucks to lose. Or get your wife a BIG Purse to put them in and take with.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 03 Sep 2009 04:21 PM 
Traveling from Chicago to Portland, OR on the Empire Builder 9/11. A question We have and can't find the answer. Do you get a key to lock the roomette when you go to meals or the viewliner? We will have a notebook and several other electronic devices $$$ along and would like to know if we can leave them in the roomette.

Thanks in advance
Craig 



You can't lock the door from the outside. Always, always, take any valuables with you when you leave such as cameras, ipods, cell phones, etc. Never leave these where someone can see them in the room. As stated above you can lock them in your luggage or a brief case and hide it in the upper shelves. Always close the door and pull the curtain so no one can see in while you are gone. It's just common sense. Remember, this is 2009. Nothing is sacred or safe now days. Car attendants in my experience do not police the cars or try and limit traffic to sleeper passengers. Many times kids just run through the train unsupervised. They throw stuff in the toilets and clog them up and so on. I always take my wallet, camera and cell phone with me whenever I leave the room. Women, never leave your purse unattended. Just be 'smart' and you will have a nice trip.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig,

I'll echo Matt's experiences. No problems on any of the Amtrak trains I have ridden. Like the others mentioned, I always keep my valubles with me when moving about the train. Bulky things like computers, I put them in something and then stowed them away before leaving my roomette. 

Mark


----------

